# Worried about Apt. Building Tow Trucks



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

I wonder if anyone ever got towed for parking in the fire zone or a space reserved for residents during a delivery. Sometimes there are no space for parking other than the fire lane or a numbered parking space. There is a possibility of being towed while making a deliver in the Dallas/Fort Worth area because tow trucks sometime wait at hidden locations for such an opportunity. Apartments in the DFW area are known to have these predatory tow truck operators.

Is there something that AMAZON can provide for drivers to put on the vehicle's window indicating that a delivery is in progress?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Print a sign out that says delivery. Put it on your dash and cover up your vin.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I would never park in a fire lane that is asking for a fat ticket but I park in parking spaces all the time. Usually you can find a visitor spot since you are delivering during the day but if not again unless its past 5 pm you should have no issue finding a spot for 2 minutes.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5JJHP9/?tag=ubne0c-20
OR
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JF5ZQWM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Would an "in delivery" magnet/sticker even help though?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I will ALWAYS walk further than risk a ticket. Sometimes this means a few blocks over if you're downtown. Or the leasing office at a multi-building apartment complex.


----------



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

I have seen "handicap placard holders" on eBay. It seem a bit pricy for just a plastic sleeve. Does anyone know if these things usually come with a "replica" in the holder?


----------

